# SSH GUI Login?



## evildan (Oct 31, 2003)

So I was having problems with a server I admin. It's based in another state. The local IT guy has been messing with it and took off the auto login option, which I didn't realize until after I had restarted the machine remotely.

Now, the machine is stuck at the GUI login screen and none of the login items have been launched. 

I've tried to ssh and I can get into the machine, the problem is that I cannot launch any of the serving applications.

I've tried simply using the 'open' command.

open /path/to/application.app

But I get an error:


> kCGErrorIllegalArgument : initCGDisplayState: cannot map display interlocks.
> kCGErrorIllegalArgument : CGSNewConnection cannot get connection port
> INIT_Processeses(), could not establish the default connection to the WindowServer.Abort



I'm now trying to use the terminal to login the correct user at the GUI level... is there a way to do this through ssh?

I don't have Timbuktu or Remote Desktop installed on this server machine yet, or my problems might be a bit easier. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## evildan (Oct 31, 2003)

Here's a shot of the running PID's



> PID COMMAND      %CPU   TIME   #TH #PRTS #MREGS RPRVT  RSHRD  RSIZE  VSIZE
> 433 top          6.5%  0:02.08   1    15    17   224K   340K   520K  13.6M
> 432 tcsh         0.0%  0:00.05   1    10    15   332K   604K   776K  5.73M
> 431 sshd         0.0%  0:00.00   1     8    34   104K  1.22M   412K  16.8M
> ...



I'm assuming the item I've bolded is the login window. Is there a way to tell it to to fill out the user name / pass that I know will log in the GUI?


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 1, 2003)

Not that I know of; I'd call the admin on the telephone and ask him to do it for you.


----------



## evildan (Nov 1, 2003)

Well luckily someone noticed the machine was at the login window and did it manually. I was on to a solution though. I was going to use ssh to login to the machine and set auto-login then restart the machine... which would have worked out well. Oh well, problem somewhat solved... although I must say in my search for an answer there are more people then me out there looking for this answer.


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 1, 2003)

Yeah you're right that would have done it, if you knew how to 'hack' the autologin form the shell, good idea


----------



## BSDimwit (Nov 6, 2003)

I guess what I am asking is why aren't you starting them as part of the system startup instead of during your user login.  Mac OSX is a UNIX box... Unless you are trying to run a vnc server so that you can remotely get at your desktop, why wouldn't you want these services run during bootup instead of user login?  I know that Mac OSX has beautiful GUI, but what really makes OSX shine is that it is now capable of doing so much more than displaying a graphics to a locally attached monitor.  

UNIX is a wonderful thing.  So unless you have some compelling reason for this "server process" to only fire up on login, you should move your startup items to the system's startup area so that they will work even if you aren't logged in.


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 6, 2003)

BSDimwit » you have to be logged in to launch and run .app programs...


----------



## BSDimwit (Nov 6, 2003)

michaelsanford said:
			
		

> BSDimwit » you have to be logged in to launch and run .app programs...



Subject says it all...


----------

